# Looking for a new gigging boat



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

I am shopping for a new gigging boat and have been considering a Carolina Skiff J16. Anyone gig using one of these? My gigging boat is pretty much used just for gigging. I might take it to St Joe Bay a few times a year scalloping but that's about it. Any opinions? Stability? Draft?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a J16 I use for duck hunting. With all my gear decoys, guns, ammo, cooler, etc I can pull it through about 4 to 5 inches of water. Stability is good and Ive been in some pretty good white caps coming across the bay before and it has handled its own. The only thing I wish I could change are how low the gunnels of the boat are. I wish they were built a little higher. I know gigging and duck hunting are two different ball games


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

Sunshine17 said:


> I have a J16 I use for duck hunting. With all my gear decoys, guns, ammo, cooler, etc I can pull it through about 4 to 5 inches of water. Stability is good and Ive been in some pretty good white caps coming across the bay before and it has handled its own. The only thing I wish I could change are how low the gunnels of the boat are. I wish they were built a little higher. I know gigging and duck hunting are two different ball games


Different ballgames but I value your input. What motor do you use? Tiller or console?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a 2008 Suzuki 25hp V-twin tiller. Mine came with a built deck on the front which is considerably stable, and mounting of a trolling motor is easy as I did with mine.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

I have a J16 I use extensively for flounder gigging. I have no complaints. Sometimes it is just me, other times I have a partner on the front gigging as well. Stability is great.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Sunshine17 said:


> I have a J16 I use for duck hunting. With all my gear decoys, guns, ammo, cooler, etc I can pull it through about 4 to 5 inches of water. Stability is good and Ive been in some pretty good white caps coming across the bay before and it has handled its own. The only thing I wish I could change are how low the gunnels of the boat are. I wish they were built a little higher. I know gigging and duck hunting are two different ball games


 
Yeah the gunnels are pretty low. If you want to stay in the 16' class, they also make a 16' DLX (or at least used to) with higher gunnels, and may be a bit wider as well. Probably can handle more HP as well. I used to run a 198 DLX that was a GREAT gigging platform.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

Flounderpounder said:


> Yeah the gunnels are pretty low. If you want to stay in the 16' class, they also make a 16' DLX (or at least used to) with higher gunnels, and may be a bit wider as well. Probably can handle more HP as well. I used to run a 198 DLX that was a GREAT gigging platform.


We're you poling that beast or using a trolling motor?


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

To elaborate a little more on mine. I have a Honda 25 tiller on mine. It pushes it just fine. When and if this motor ever wears out I will make sure I buy one with power tilt-because when I get to my spots I always lift my motor out of the water and it gets "old" when running to different areas to find the fish in the same trip. So for right now I make do with it. I steer my boat with my gig while standing up front in "gigging mode". I have a transom type trolling motor on the transom, and I clamp it down once I tilt the outboard up. Turn it on and then go to gigging-using the gig to kick around as I need. My boat just has a rear bench seat and the stock platform on front. I fabricated a handle type console to use so I can stand up and drive with a extension on my throttle-much like the old go devil mud boats used. This allows me to have more room for coolers, genny, and other junk. Like I stated earlier mine is plenty stable with 2 people on the front, maneuvers around easily, etc. Also these boats are a dime a dozen on craiglist throughout the panhandle and central FL (if your hunting used). Hope this helps


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

mirage2521 said:


> We're you poling that beast or using a trolling motor?


;

LOL! I'm old and lazy. TM up front. Although the hull would float shallower than a TM could handle, so I poled on occasion. Never felt like a "beast". Nice and roomy for 2 up on the bow (8' beam). 90 Honda would do 40 on a calm day. Wish I still had it! I had a neighbor with a 24DLX,,,,,,now THAT was a beast!


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

Flounderpounder said:


> ;
> 
> LOL! I'm old and lazy. TM up front. Although the hull would float shallower than a TM could handle, so I poled on occasion. Never felt like a "beast". Nice and roomy for 2 up on the bow (8' beam). 90 Honda would do 40 on a calm day. Wish I still had it! I had a neighbor with a 24DLX,,,,,,now THAT was a beast!


I had a 1988,16 footer. I bought it new. It had a 72" beam. That boat was sooo stable and easy to pole.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks to all for your input. I think I am going to buy the J16 with a 40hp and small console.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

mirage2521 said:


> Thanks to all for your input. I think I am going to buy the J16 with a 40hp and small console.


Not sure of your budget but I'd give the DLX a really good look. We run 198 DLX's and they are quiet possibly the best platforms I've ever used for floundering. They made a 17' model as well. The 80" floor is indispensable to me.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Not sure of your budget but I'd give the DLX a really good look. We run 198 DLX's and they are quiet possibly the best platforms I've ever used for floundering. They made a 17' model as well. The 80" floor is indispensable to me.


The boat budget is not a real issue. My concerns are more easy to pole for hours, 50 years old is in my rear view mirror and I have yet to admit a trolling motor might help....lol I launch at some unimproved ramps (bare beach). I did seriously consider the 14 and 16 DLX but they get heavy fast. 

If I recall you either do charters or commercial fish correct? I never fish with more than myself and one other person, I often go alone, no Genny, 1, 12v battery for u/w LEDs and one for starting. I think those big DLXs would end up being a lot of wasted room.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll sell mine... $24K invested....... $16K

Started life as a 1860 SeaArk. Turn Key 2000 Watt Honda 2- 400watt Mh and 2- 175 Mh lights

40hrs on 2012 Suzuki DF90A

http://www.aluminumalloyboats.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=1977&hilit=warthog5


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

i have a 198dlx i use to fish and flounder. i bought my boat at gulf marine in panama city, as they are honda dealer, and very good to deal with. worth the drive. the owner uses a j16 as a flounder rig. he poles it. no trolling motor. by the way, he could have any size skiff he wants, but swears by the j16.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

grumpy old man said:


> i have a 198dlx i use to fish and flounder. i bought my boat at gulf marine in panama city, as they are honda dealer, and very good to deal with. worth the drive. the owner uses a j16 as a flounder rig. he poles it. no trolling motor. by the way, he could have any size skiff he wants, but swears by the j16.


You must be talking about Rich.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

mirage2521 said:


> The boat budget is not a real issue. My concerns are more easy to pole for hours, 50 years old is in my rear view mirror and I have yet to admit a trolling motor might help....lol I launch at some unimproved ramps (bare beach). I did seriously consider the 14 and 16 DLX but they get heavy fast.
> 
> If I recall you either do charters or commercial fish correct? I never fish with more than myself and one other person, I often go alone, no Genny, 1, 12v battery for u/w LEDs and one for starting. I think those big DLXs would end up being a lot of wasted room.


Yes, I guide bowfishing and flounder gigging trips. If your always gonna fish alone the bigger hull might be a bit much unless you do alot of open water crossings. However, no matter what size boat you get, do yourself a favor and mount a trolling motor on the bow. I've been gigging flounder since I was old enough to know what one was and we have always used a TM, push poling is for the birds!!!:thumbdown: No sense in being completely worn out and hurting when you get home from having to pole most of the night.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Five Prongs is absolutely right. I gigg out of a 16 foot Sundance skiff and have had TM issues before and had to pole. NO FUN. A bow mount lets you control speed and direction. Very important if you have to circle on a fish or miss some underwater prop breakers. You will cover alot more area with a TM and like Hunter said, you won't be whipped.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a 18 ft Sundance Skiff for sale with a 70 hp Suzuki with railing underwater lights and a nice trolling motor mount on the boat for $8,990 The boat floats in 5 inches of water.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

Frayed Knot said:


> I have a 18 ft Sundance Skiff for sale with a 70 hp Suzuki with railing underwater lights and a nice trolling motor mount on the boat for $8,990 The boat floats in 5 inches of water.


Thanks....bigger than I want.


----------

